# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  Visio® 2003 UML To XMI Export

## M.GhanaatPisheh

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------

